# Pass the buck...



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got this gem in the mail. Apparently Atmos Energy in my area is making it my responsibility that they've possibly bored through sewer lines to install gas lines...Oh and here's some tips to avoid avoid cutting the gas line while cleaning a sewer line...


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm no sewer cleaning expert, but don't you have to clear a line full of water before you can camera it?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I'm no sewer cleaning expert, but don't you have to clear a line full of water before you can camera it?


 Yes. We have this problem around here with the high speed internet lines. Sounds like a good question for a lawyer.

We have a lot more cool gadgets today than the old timers did years ago but the dangers of what is in the ground today are way above what they ever were


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I'm no sewer cleaning expert, but don't you have to clear a line full of water before you can camera it?


Ezzackly...maybe I should send Atmos a screen shot of every video inspection before clearing a line...along with an invoice!!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

According to number 2, the price to clear any sewer line just went way up due to the amount of time it's going to take to clear a sewer without using mechanical equipment to drain the water.

How bout you know what the hell you're drilling into instead of trying to make us seem like we're not taking the correct steps when clearing drains cause your utility line might be in there.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I say call them about a crossbore potential on every job.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> I say call them about a crossbore potential on every job.


Yeah, I read the same thing at the bottom of the first photo. FREE video inspections by ATMOS if you do not have video equipment. Call 1-800-blahblah


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

:whistling2: Well how are you suppose to check with a line full or crap and sewer without cleaning 1st. I guess you have to jet every line and camera. Can you send them a bill:yes:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

" be safe know what's inside before you clear" Call them and have them run around doing inspections for you. Just tell them you want to know what's inside before you clear:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I laughed over that one as well when I got it in the mail yesterday. Bore through our lines, no biggy. Bore through theirs.... It's going to cost you some $$$$jack


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Perhaps the only solution when using a snake is to poke a hole using a cable with no cutter, and then running a camera through the line before using a cutter.
You have to find a way to market this service at the increased cost in a way to reassure the homeowner that you are protecting them from this liability issue.
Good luck getting all of this information through to the customer when they have a backed up sewer.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

We had a call for a clog the other week in a neighborhood I knew just had new fiber for Internet installed. I told the homeowner we were going to camera first. He told me they didn't do any boring by his house. I saw sand and dirt on the camera and then hit a hard stoppage, we did a locate and dug. This is what we found. Luckily they completely busted out the bottom of the pipe so it wasn't filled before the break, but I still couldn't see what was in the line with the camera.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't be smug fellas. They are giving as good advice as they can. Directional boreing is here to stay. On shallow sewers I often camera 1st to see if the blockage is in the same area as the utilities would normally be. Since the jetter almost all get jetted and this is one of the big reasons. 
You can blame the bore guys all you want but you will be the guy hurt or dead if you don't take as many precautions as you can.
Be safe and always suspect utilities in the sewer.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Perhaps the only solution when using a snake is to poke a hole using a cable with no cutter, and then running a camera through the line before using a cutter.
> You have to find a way to market this service at the increased cost in a way to reassure the homeowner that you are protecting them from this liability issue.
> Good luck getting all of this information through to the customer when they have a backed up sewer.


 At a plumber friend of mines rental I couldn't convince him it had electric in it even though my camera and the paint from the bore guys intersected. He still wanted me to augured. No jetter at the the time.

Heck no. 

The city had a crew out on a Sunday to fix it.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I got the same pamphlet today.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a documented case of a company being liable for a utility they damaged cleaning a sewer when the damaged utility was bored thru the sewer and the cause of the service failure?

I've beat the living **** out of blockages before only to finally get them open and see with cam that is a cross bore. Luckily it's always been a fiber line.


----------



## Glasshouses (Oct 28, 2015)

Shouldn't that simply read: WE OBVIOUSLY SUCK AT OUR JOB SO BE SAFE DOING YOURS!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's unfuc$ing believable. If Atmos cross bored a sewer line it is their responsibility to know that AND to make the necessary repair. I love how the pamphlet makes it seem as if a cross bore is no big deal... unreal how these big companies try to dictate their beliefs and policies to the rest of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I've seen this happen twice both time it was gas. The gas company refunded my clients the cost of the repairs. The gas company only requirement was to hire a licensed plumber take photos and send them the bill. Not hard to take a photo when you have a yellow line going right through a sewer line.

The utility company should always be liable it is their screw up no one else's but of course they will blame the rooter guy! I wonder what the utility companies are doing in your area on this case. Keep us posted let us know if they pay the repair.

In both of my cases I told the client they will need to pay me upon completion of my work and I was not liable if the utility company dint give a refund. I was only to provide paper work and let the client deal with it. I don't want to be the middle man waiting for my payment! I recommend you guys do the same if you run into this.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Is there a documented case of a company being liable for a utility they damaged cleaning a sewer when the damaged utility was bored thru the sewer and the cause of the service failure?
> 
> I've beat the living **** out of blockages before only to finally get them open and see with cam that is a cross bore. Luckily it's always been a fiber line.


Unclog I have never heard of one, but there is always a first I guess.

I have cut 3 gas (service) lines and almost cut a 2" main. Was lucky with the 2" main. I was only 25' away. It will scare the living sh$t out of you when it blows. They sound like a bomb going off. I have never had trouble out of ATMOS which in my area is now Liberty Utilitys. If I even think there is a line close and I my be close to it I call THEM and they come a running. I guess because of the 3 I have cut.


----------

